# Foreign earned income tax worksheet 2014 question



## davcav

Hi,

I have a question regarding how to fill out the Foreign earned income tax worksheet for 2014. Specifically about line 2 b "_Enter the total amount of any itemized deductions or exclusions you could not claim because they
are related to excluded income_"

What am I supposed to enter on this line?

So far, here is how I filled out the form.

Line 1 "_Enter the amount from Form 1040, line 43_": 36'606
Line 2 a "_Enter the amount from your Form 2555, lines 45 and 50_": 180'100
Line 2 b "_Enter the total amount of any itemized deductions or exclusions you could not claim because they
are related to excluded income_": ??? - Should I enter here Qualifed housing expenses found on Form 2555 on line 28 uner Part VI? Which then would be 96'772 to subtract from 2 a (180'100). Or this line is left blank?

If anyone could help me with this one, I would greatly appreciate it as it would make quite a difference on the outcome.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think what you're looking for is explained here:
Publication 54 (2014), Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad

Basically, if you have itemized deductions, you have to allocate your itemized deductions between the income you're excluding and the rest of your income. I believe they are asking for the deductions you couldn't take because you are taking the FEIE.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## davcav

Hi Bevdeforges,

Thank you very much for your fast reply. I read Publication 54. It gave me a headache but after sticking my head in the freezer for a couple of hours, I'll read it again.

When I think that it takes me literally 10 minutes to do my Swiss tax return!

Have a nice evening.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Have you tried tax preparation software, such as the free TaxAct.com?


----------



## davcav

BBCWatcher said:


> Have you tried tax preparation software, such as the free TaxAct.com?


Hi BBCWatcher,

No but will do now. Thank you very much.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Somebody else reported that TaxSlayer.com also has a free edition, so that's another option.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just to clarify - there seem to be two different types of "free" editions of tax prep software. One is the Free File program software you can access via the irs.gov website - though these programs are limited to those with $60,000 or less in AGI and there may be additional age and circumstances limits. 

The second is a free version of the software - either the online system or the downloadable software or both - that is available on the website of the provider (i.e. TaxAct, TaxSlayer or whoever). Normally the free version (with no limitations) gives you reduced access to help files or other assistance - but if you know your way around the forms already, it's very handy!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## davcav

Hi,

Thank you BBCWatcher and Bevdeforges for your help. I'll try these. Good thing they have an option to download the software as I wasn't so thrilled about inputing so much personal information online.

Have a great day.


----------

